# Help with Winter Tyres



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi All,
I have a spare set of 20" alloys where I am going to fit a set of winter tyres later in the year. The size is 275/40/20 fronts and 315/35/20 rears. I'm currently on 21" wheels for the summer. Two questions.
1. I do not have a spare wheel due to 3rd row seating in my BMW X5, so currently on run flats. As the choice of 20" run flat tyres are limited to expensive options, I am considering non run flat tyres with an emergency repair kit in case of a punctures. Any recommendations what I should be looking for as a permanent or temporary repair kit to keep in the boot in case of the inevitable? Has anyone else driven on non run flats without a spare in the boot?
2. What are your recommendations for good winter tyres that are of good value but have great tyre wear and grip.
Appreciate your help:thumb:
X5M50D


----------



## russ200 (Apr 2, 2016)

Q1; I currently do this on my 5 series I have non run flats on the 19" wheels and the BMW Motability kit ( gel and pump ) in the boot under the floor in a formed foam holder which keeps it all secure. But its an expensive kit at around £150 others can be brought for much less.

Q2; On my old 3 series I had the Goodyear ultragrip winters and they were good.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're looking at good value then consider Nokian winter tyres either the WR D4 or the newer WR A4. As above, OK to ditch the RFTs but get a mobility kit.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

russ200 said:


> Q1; I currently do this on my 5 series I have non run flats on the 19" wheels and the BMW Motability kit ( gel and pump ) in the boot under the floor in a formed foam holder which keeps it all secure. But its an expensive kit at around £150 others can be brought for much less.
> 
> Q2; On my old 3 series I had the Goodyear ultragrip winters and they were good.





neilmcl said:


> If you're looking at good value then consider Nokian winter tyres either the WR D4 or the newer WR A4. As above, OK to ditch the RFTs but get a mobility kit.


Both the Goodyear and Nokian tyres are good, I have tried both and the Nokians just nick it on the fact they are quieter (WR D4)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Another vote for the Nokian winters. They're brilliant, they're what we use on my wife's wee car. I'll be buying them when the Pirelli sottozeros need replaced before next winter. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I like the Continental 4x4 WinterContact tyre. Not the cheapest but great grip on ice and in the wet or dry. 

I regularly drive in the Alps in the winter on these. I doubt if they could be found wanting in UK road conditions.

Peter


----------



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone tried the Toyo Open Country or Snowprox winter tyres?
They are currently on offer for the wheel size I'm looking for.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've used Nokian and Dunlop winter tyres and been very happy with both. A lot will depend on what you can source in the right sizes. 

Continental & Dunlop normally fight it out at the top of winter tyre tests, nokian normally coming in 3rd/4th with Michelin.

Toyo will be lower down the ranking , but a mediocre winter tyre will be better than fat summers on the coldest days and especially in frost and snow , plus mud strewn country roads. 

I carried a large can of tyre foam but never had the need to use it.

Your ride comfort will improve mardely too, partly due to the higher side walls, the softer walls of non run flats but also tyres will probably be 3-4kg each lighter than the summer boots


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

percymon said:


> Continental & Dunlop normally fight it out at the top of winter tyre tests, nokian normally coming in 3rd/4th with Michelin.


I'd add to this and my comment above that Contis are also the quietest tyre I've experienced by quite a way.

Peter


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

X5M50d said:


> Anyone tried the Toyo Open Country or Snowprox winter tyres?
> They are currently on offer for the wheel size I'm looking for.


Open Country were original fit to Audi Q7 winter wheels I believe - just not sure they are available in the wider size for your rear wheels ? (not listed on Toyo UK )

https://www.toyo.co.uk/tire/pattern/open-country-wt

Whereas the SnowProx S654 SUV is https://www.toyo.co.uk/tire/pattern/snowprox-s954-suv

Hard to find relative reviews/feedback for your particular size / vehicle type but there is some info on http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/

The 2017 Winter tyre tests from AutoBild etc are yet to be published, but that site have 2015 / 6 reports


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I have Pirelli Sotto Zeros that go on every winter.
Fantastic grip in the cold and you really notice the braking efficiency.
They're run flats too


----------



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for your responses.
I have 315/35/20 rears and 275/40/20 fronts and been quoted a reasonable£650 for all four Toyo tyres (Open Country Fronts and Snowprox rears).
The Nokian tyres are £850 so are they worth the extra £200?
I also like the look of the Michelin Pilot Alpin winter tyres but again not much on reviews?
My 21" summer wheels are RFT and not impressed with the ride hence the reason to go non RFT for winter. Only issue is that I have no room for a spare so what should I do in case of a puncture with no RFT?
Will be selling the summer RFT coming off the 20" alloys for the winter tyres if anyone is interested in making an offer - only delivery miles so brand new tyres.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How often do you get a puncture? I can't remember the last flat I've had on the road. I've had a few nails that I've caught before deflation, but it's still rare. 

Buy a compressor and a couple of cans of tyre sealant for worst case scenario.

Once you leave runflats you won't want to go back. 

I don't rate Toyo tyres at all. I've tried various versions of their tyres over the years and have always felt they were poor.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are buying new tyres then buy all four to match - whilst there is probably negligible difference between the two Toyos you don't want any strange behaviour.

I'd also be wary of too good to be true offers - ask what the date stamp is on the tyre walls, winter tyres can be warehoused for more than a few years before actual sale. I recently saw some on eBay at 30% below inline retailer pricing, but when i asked they were date stamped 2010 !

Are Nokians worth the extra ? Well ask the Nowegians, as 40-50% of their cars run Nokian tyres, with the next popular Continental, Michelin, Goodyear and then the rest make up a small percentage.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

percymon said:


> If you are buying new tyres then buy all four to match - whilst there is probably negligible difference between the two Toyos you don't want any strange behaviour.
> 
> I'd also be wary of too good to be true offers - ask what the date stamp is on the tyre walls, winter tyres can be warehoused for more than a few years before actual sale. I recently saw some on eBay at 30% below inline retailer pricing, but when i asked they were date stamped 2010 !
> 
> Are Nokians worth the extra ? Well ask the Nowegians, as 40-50% of their cars run Nokian tyres, with the next popular Continental, Michelin, Goodyear and then the rest make up a small percentage.


But then, it should be pointed out, the Norwegians know how to drive on snow, unlike the Brits who have a collective brainfart when there is half an inch on the ground!

Peter


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Buy a compressor and a couple of cans of tyre sealant for worst case scenario


https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?id=344&week=1


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kerr said:


> How often do you get a puncture? I can't remember the last flat I've had on the road. I've had a few nails that I've caught before deflation, but it's still rare.
> 
> Buy a compressor and a couple of cans of tyre sealant for worst case scenario.


Or just get breakdown cover.

For about £80, at the very least they pick your car up and take it to get the tyre repaired or replaced. Saves using that horrid foam/gel stuff that sticks to the rim and to the tyre, then no tyre fitter will even attempt to repair it with that in and almost always guarantees a new tyre, even if it would of been repairable.

Just for arguments sake, I'm running on 22's and my spare is a 19 so could never use it. And never needed to. Although am looking for any 22" spare rim currently.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Or just get breakdown cover.
> 
> For about £80...


Or do what I did, if you collect Tesco Club card points £34.50 for RAC recovery


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd feel like a fraud calling out breakdown cover for a punctured tyre. 

It should be a mandatory part of the driving test that you can deal with minor issues and car care.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I'd feel like a fraud calling out breakdown cover for a punctured tyre.
> 
> It should be a mandatory part of the driving test that you can deal with minor issues and car care.


To be honest I would too, but if you haven't got a spare that can be used to safely move your car with, and let's face it most modern cars now don't actually come with spares now, then it's just a cheaper option with A multitude of benefits.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

For your puncture worries try this:

http://www.punctureseal.com/uk.html

Used it in my bike tyres after seeing a demo where the rep rammed a sharpened screwdriver into the tread and a couple of rotations later the "hissing" stopped.

You'll read many opinions on whether having this stuff inside the tyre all the time is a good or bad thing. That's your decision.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For your puncture worries try this:
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, but I imagine it may prove to be difficult to balance the wheel correctly.

Cooks


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but I imagine it may prove to be difficult to balance the wheel correctly.
> 
> Cooks


Yes, I'd agree that this is not ideal but then I'd only be happy driving to the nearest Kwik-Fit on it. Same with a space-saver. And in both cases, not briskly, either.

P


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Wheel balancing is no problem.

I was on the autobahn at over 130mph with not a vibration or wobble at all and nothing on the way up there or on the way back down again. And that's on 2 wheels so vibes are really easy to feel .

BTW punctureseal is coloured so if there is a leak you'll see a coloured "dot" where it has filled the hole.

Not so worried on 4 wheels - you don't go tarmac kissing quite so easily .

Andy.


----------



## Margo (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi X5M50D! 
I vote for Goodyear. If you can afford smth expensive, then it's possible to look at Michelin Alpin or Conti Winter Contact. They are good enough and passed all the tests with high items, however, your choice depends on your needs. I've bought my previous ones here http://tyres-guru.co.uk and was very happy with them. 
You may look for reviews here as well http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Goodyear/UltraGrip-Ice-Plus.htm
This site always helps out if necessary.


----------



## X5M50d (Apr 27, 2017)

Margo said:


> Hi X5M50D!
> I vote for Goodyear. If you can afford smth expensive, then it's possible to look at Michelin Alpin or Conti Winter Contact. They are good enough and passed all the tests with high items, however, your choice depends on your needs. I've bought my previous ones here http://tyres-guru.co.uk and was very happy with them.
> You may look for reviews here as well http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Goodyear/UltraGrip-Ice-Plus.htm
> This site always helps out if necessary.


Thanks Margo will do some more research at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

275/40/20 fronts and 315/35/20

What width are your wheels? I'd look at running 275 40 on both front and rear if you can. A quick look here suggests it's perfectly acceptable http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...ct2=35&wheel_size=20&wheel_width=9&offset2=40

Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme S are £151 each https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre-details/vredestein-wintrac-xtreme-s-275-40-r20-106-v-xl#124413310

I've ran these on everything from X-trails to 3.0 V6 VW Touaregs and they're awesome tyres. Used all year round on x-trail with no issues. Phenomenal in the snow, I towed a 7.5 tonne (fully loaded) truck up a slope that cars couldn't even get up. You'll struggle to beat Oponeo pricing too.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

For winter/ snow tyres go as narrow as you can, wide tryes will just 'float' on top of snow/water - look a wrc cars in the snow - the're wheels n tyres are really narrow when on the white stuff.
The tyre label in your door huts should give you the recommended M&S tyre sizes.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Any conclusions ?

Also bear in mind that anything that doesn't fit with manufacturers recommendations may invalidate your insurance - so if the tyre pressure label say 275/40, 315/35 I would suggest you stick exactly to those size (even though 'narrow is best' in snow)


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

For recommended wheel and tyres for your BM I'd start with the BMW site, if you find the right area it will allow you to enter your VIN to get specific recommended wheels and tyres.

http://www.bmw.co.uk/en_GB/topics/ownership/accessories/wheels-tyres.html

or

http://shop.bmw.co.uk/bmw-uk/en_GB/genuine-bmw-accessories/wheels/winter-complete-wheels/page1.html?_ga=2.165853629.281568145.1507636167-240815436.1507325384

From a quick look bearing in mind generally the narrower tyre the better in wet & snow seems like you could be aiming as 255/50 on 18 / 19" wheels, however if your stuck with using 20in wheels you could end up with 315/30 s? I do not know if there are any recommended staggered wheel size winter fitments.
Again from the above entering your VIN should give you specific options.

As to tyres on BM's I've used GY UG2's BMW specific, good, Gen 1s (which frankly were terrible handling wise), Conti 810's and 830s, both BMW specific, and Nokian WR A3's. Of them the Nokian's stand out for grip, handling and economy, followed by the GY UG2's. For snow (far north west of the Highlands in winter) I'd go with the Nokians. However, any winter is way better than 'summer' tyres in the wet and cold let alone snow. Usually have them on from Oct to March /April as I'm typically up in the Highlands between late October and Mid March. I've also not had a problems when the temperature are in the Mid teens, but by the time its ~20C they do feel 'soft' if you're pressing on.

I do have winter and summer wheels and tyres, bigger summers and smaller winters. 
Years ago the AA did a test with an Audi 200 Turbo comparing standard sizes and +2 sized wheels and tyres the result being, in the dry the +2's gave a lateral grip improvement of ... 3% in the dry, and felt better handling wise but only when the track was dry, the standard sizes were easier/more progressive and better in the wet and better fuel consumption wise. 
So in ideal conditions (dry) wider and lower can give you 3% better 'grip', only individuals can decide if that lower, wider and more costly look is the 'better' option.

I no longer use 'run flats' and carry the inflator & tyre seal / gloop in the boot, note that the larger the tyre the more gloop is needed. Ebay is a good source of such things particularly from other manufacturers (VW/Audi, GM, Ford etc.) they all do the same thing, small electric compressor and a bottle or so of the 'gloop' that the compressor injects into the tyre and goes on to inflate the tyre.

Of course if the tyre damage is more that a puncture unfortunately there is no real alternative to having a spare  and smaller wheel/tyres take up less space !

Hope this helps.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a thought, have seen these on ebay genuine BM Alloys and Conti tyres, £625 probably cost less than a set of mid brand tyres alone !the tyres alone, 
Iunderstan tht X6 and X5 have same sizes.
Only 1 bit of curb'ing , it's a shame they're not for a F10 as they look nice and easy to keep clean as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Genuine-BMW-X6-E71-E72-19-Alloy-Wheels-Winter-Tyres-ref-101a/253153861040?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D46150%26meid%3D8a8a4747a0a84b719dea97b673cb0ef8%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D182820528011&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------

